# TPS replacement process for 2004 1.8L



## swhitehead30 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, 

My TPS sensor is going dead, and need to replace it. Does anyone have detailed instructions for a shade-tree mechanic to replace it?

2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8L


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think you're going to be able to do it unless you have a compatable scantool to perform the "throttle valve closed position learning" procedure and the "idle air volume learning" procedure. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure it's just an unbolt, remove and reverse order type procedure. I looked for an R&R procedure on ALLDATA, but it really doesn't give much information.


----------

